# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Gấp gấp ... cần tư vấn và mua phần điện điều khiển máy plasma

## Yamada

Tình hình là mình đang muốn dựng con máy cnc plasma khổ cắt 1500><3000 phần cơ khí đã tương đối ổn rồi bây giờ cần tư vấn và mua phần điện điều khiển liên lạc cho mình  email  ]thietbicokhinamkhanh@gmail.com

----------


## duccuong1974

Bên mình lắp bộ điều khiển này có phù hợp với phần cơ máy bạn không
https://m.facebook.com/groups/139168...49&ref=m_notif

----------


## duccuong1974

Máy bên tôi chế tạo
Mặt điều khiển và tay điều khiển từ xa:

Bộ gá mỏ cắt (có thể gá mỏ đường kính 55mm) có gắn cảm biến chống va gãy mỏ, hệ đèn laser line định vị XY.


Bộ THC điều khiển độ cao mỏ bao gồm luôn chức năng tự động dò bề mặt tôn, tự nâng mỏ khi bép chạm phôi.

Toàn bộ máy

Một số sp cắt



link tham khảo:
http://ttvnol.com/threads/may-cat-cnc-plasma.14410330/

----------


## hieu_potter

Mình đang quan tâm đến bộ điều khiển máy plasma. Bạn cho mình xin thêm thông tin nhé. Nếu phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình thì mình sẽ mua. Thanks bạn.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Tham khảo model: f2100 bạn nhé. Nó rất ổn định.

----------


## duccuong1974

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RzKQrqxcIw8

----------


## Gamo

Post lại giùm bác 



Mà em hỏi ngu tí: bọn nó bố trí cái laser chữ thập làm sao mà chiếu ngay tâm lỗ cắt được nhỉ? (trừ việc chiếu xéo => chỉ đúng tâm ở độ cao nhất định)

----------


## nhatson

> Post lại giùm bác 
> 
> 
> 
> Mà em hỏi ngu tí: bọn nó bố trí cái laser chữ thập làm sao mà chiếu ngay tâm lỗ cắt được nhỉ? (trừ việc chiếu xéo => chỉ đúng tâm ở độ cao nhất định)


DÙNG 2 ĐÈN, đèn laser laoị vạch thẳng

----------

CKD, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## duccuong1974

Sử dụng 02 đèn laser line chiếu theo từng trục x,y.

----------


## duccuong1974

02 đèn laser gắn trên máy
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NYue60Za2ls

----------

Gamo

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Post lại giùm bác 
> 
> 
> 
> Mà em hỏi ngu tí: bọn nó bố trí cái laser chữ thập làm sao mà chiếu ngay tâm lỗ cắt được nhỉ? (trừ việc chiếu xéo => chỉ đúng tâm ở độ cao nhất định)


Bác gắn vào thân trục Z - phần không nâng hạ thì tia luôn luôn chiếu vào tâm dù mỏ có lên hay xuống

----------

Gamo

----------


## duccuong1974

> Bác gắn vào thân trục Z - phần không nâng hạ thì tia luôn luôn chiếu vào tâm dù mỏ có lên hay xuống

----------


## haianhelectric

đây bạn ơi...
http://cnc24h.com/product/c-60/Linh-...sma.html/p-60/

----------

